# Using paypal for purchases over £100



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/credit-cards/PayPal-Section75?utm_source=MSE_Newsletter&utm_medium=oneliner-one&utm_term=03-Jun-15-v3&utm_campaign=credit-cards&utm_content=1


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow I didn't know that


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

camerashy said:


> Interesting, thanks for the heads up


x 2 :thumb:


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Interesting thanks,op


----------

